# 僕は 「縁がある」 とここでも勘違いだ!



## AnubisMarco

Hello.
I don't understand this sentence: 僕は [縁がある] とここでも勘違いだ!
in relation to that the guy who is talking, is telling us when he was in a sport cars exhibition, and tells that there are only 3 colours of this car model (Red, black and yellow), and that they were shown one by one... so, I don't fin the sense of this sentence, especially because I don't understand the* [縁がある] *


My pseudo attempts:
-Here "is a relation", I misunderstand too. 
-Here "I have a relation" and a misunderstanding.

I know they're horribly bad... But I don't find the sense of this sentence in the context ;;

I also thought (and makes sense) that the 縁 was a "misspelled" kanji of 緑 (green). And the sentence would be something like:
_"Here is the green" I misunderstood._

I checked it in the comic again, and it's the first kanji with furigana えん, that corresponds to the first kanji posted... But I'm not sure its meaning ^^U, is that relation or fate?? (are 2 things different but I found both meanings ; )


Thanks in advance ^^

(the [] tries to be the japanese sign equivalent to the " ", anybody knows the alt code for write it?)


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, there is a confusion here between :
緑 (midori) = green and 縁　(en) = relation/link . The kanjis look close, but there are different (see the bottom part, 縁　has the "pig" radical).
緑 and　縁

if you say : midori ga aru = there is [the colour] green
en ga aru = there is a connection/relation
but in the sentence you gave, where it is 縁/connection, : 僕は [縁がある] と*ここでも*勘違いだ! I don't understand the ここでも ...


----------



## AnubisMarco

Possibly it's ここで (according to the NJstar dictionary is "That is...") も (too, also...)
koko de mo

But I'm not sure...

Possibly says:

_"I have a connection" and also, that is misunderstanding_

I'm getting confused with the 僕は there, now >_<;

I don't understand!!!


----------



## evek

I'm not sure though but I think this:

If it is "(en)"

"I was wrong about having a connection in here";"I was wrong about having a destiny in here"

If it is "(midori)"

"I was wrong about there is/was a green (car) in here"

I'm not native though, so it'd be better if you wait for any native to help you.
I hope it helps.


----------



## AnubisMarco

> If it is "(midori)"
> 
> "I was wrong about there is/was a green (car) in here"



That makes sense totally... But the weird thing is that in the kanji (en) has the furigana (en). But I don't find the sense in this context X_X


----------



## Flaminius

The main sentence is 僕はここでも勘違いだ, meaning the speaker had a wrong understanding.  The clause marked by quotative _-to_ (縁がある) is the content of the wrong understanding.

縁がある is an expression with a lot of meaning but here means to think that the speaker has a fateful connection with something.  But he was wrong.

I am not very satisfied with my explanation because I don't know for what the speaker felt a connection and how it turned out to be a self-delusion.  Anubis, I understand how it is hard to provide context for mangas (what you have provided above is background information not context), so maybe you can upload an image file of the page you are translating?


----------



## AnubisMarco

I think I can understand a little more now. 
In almost the whole manga, the speaker mentions the miracles and god (not in a religious way. for example: "I saw it and I heard God saying to me "Draw it!") because he had the necessity or he found just the exactly thing that he wanted to draw (In that case, a sport car - an Enzo Ferrari), but also, in many times, he says that something thwarts his illusions (Example: "I was late, for that I wasn't able to see the Enzo Ferrari car" )  and things like that...

I think that here is happenning the same. He had "a fateful conection": he MUST definately draw this sport cars manga, after all... But suddenly, he regrets it, because something bad happens.

Anyways, you can see the page of the problematic kanji (en) here (The text is the one in the 3rd panel at left):
http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c396/AnubisMito/?action=view&current=0177.jpg


----------



## Aoyama

I saw the manga and it is definitely 縁、not green. It may be a _pun_ (but then I don't get it).


----------



## evek

As I understand it now I think he refers that he was wrong about being meant to buy the car it self, maybe because there were only three colors.

"Here I was also wrong about feeling meant (to buy the car)"

However, please wait for anyone native, it's better if you check than trusting me.


----------



## Aoyama

> I think he refers that he was wrong about being meant to buy the car it self, maybe because *there were only three colors*.


The problem is that using 縁 eliminates the meaning of colour.


----------



## AnubisMarco

Yeah, I also think it's a pun, between these kanjis, because they're too similar >>U.


----------



## Ocham

My attempt ...

I have seen all three colors of エンツオ! Has anyone done this? No, 
I don't think so. I'm special because there is something miraculous 
between me and エンツオ. Oh, have I made a wrong guess again? 
Yeah, I have made a wrong guess all the time.


----------



## AnubisMarco

Thank you!
At least I can understand more what he is talking about XD.


----------

